# Best road bike for £1,000?



## Chrissymx (14 Dec 2008)

I have been brought up over the years doing cross-country racing. But I am now looking at getting a road bike for riding to work etc.

I have set my self a budget of £1,000 what do you all this is the best road bike I can get for that money?

Thanks Chris


----------



## Harrier (14 Dec 2008)

Cycling weekly have done a test on a few sub £1000 bikes this week. The KIRON from Wiggle is coming out well in the reviews although I believe the the 'Cycle to Work Scheme' has made this price bracket market very popular. My advice would be to go for a good frame with half decent components and then upgrade in time. I managed to get a full Carbon bike from my LBS with reasonable kit for around a grand.


----------



## Chrissymx (14 Dec 2008)

I have looked that the cycle to work scheme. The only thing I don’t like about it is I read that the company owns the bike.

If this is right then I don’t want to be paying for a bike I don’t own...

I like the looks of the 'Specialized Allez Elite' but do you think there are much better bikes out there for the money?

Thanks for the response 

Chris


----------



## iwf (14 Dec 2008)

Chris

I've been pouring over the ads for a £1k bike for around a month now.

The Kiron certainly gets lots of praise, but I won't buy on line. I'd almost convinced myself on either the Trek 1.7 or Giant Defy 1. Both aluminum frames with Carbon forks and shimano 105 bit and pieces. I did'nt like the ride of Specialized plus it doesn't have eyes for guards, light weight rack

Then I was recommended a Wilier La Triestina. An absolutely fab looking bike but with no reviews.

SO i'm in the same boat as you. I'll probably go with the Wilier.

Also don't worry about the Cyclescheme. The bikes yours once you've paid the last installment. Well worth thinking about. Around 45% saving on tax and the rest paid over 12 months interest free. The Wilier will be my second scheme bike


----------



## Chrissymx (14 Dec 2008)

That Wilier is a fantastic looking bike! Maybe that will be one to put onto my list to look into...

Are you sure the bike is all yours at the end? If that is the case, I will put this cycle to work idea forward to the managing director of my firm.

Thanks Chris


----------



## John Ponting (14 Dec 2008)

My employer doesn't participate so I'm speaking rom little knowledge but ...


I thought that the bike was the employer's property at the end and you could buy it for a (normally nominal) previously agreed amount. Something to do with credit broking licence regulations.

I could easily be sooooo wrong.

This link may work

http://www.dft.gov.uk/pgr/sustainable/cycling/cycletoworkschemeimplementat5732?page=1#a1013


----------



## Chrissymx (14 Dec 2008)

This is were i am reading from.

http://www.cyclescheme.co.uk/employee,faqs.htm

6 Headings down...


----------



## HF2300 (15 Dec 2008)

John Ponting said:


> I thought that the bike was the employer's property at the end and you could buy it for a (normally nominal) previously agreed amount. Something to do with credit broking licence regulations.



You're right and it's to do with the scheme having to be a hire rather than a hire purchase so that you get the tax saving.

In practice, though, it's in no-one's interest for the employer to keep the bike, so there's no problem. You'd usually pay a nominal sum.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (15 Dec 2008)

I got my fixie through C2W and after 10 months and a nominal payment of £16 the bike was mine.


----------



## JamesM (15 Dec 2008)

You can't legally agree the fee up front as that would make it hire-purchase.


----------



## pinkkaz (15 Dec 2008)

Yes, they have to write that that it's a hire scheme to get it tax free, but I've never heard of anyone who didn't get to keep the bike at the end of the year.


----------



## Sully (15 Dec 2008)

Hi all, I was in the same postion with a grand to spend, I found a Wilier Tristina Thor for £999 with camp accesories, Ive not got it yet but think I should be well chuffed with a full carbon frame made by a company of Wilier's stature with campagnola gear set etc, not so sure about the looks of it but Im not gonna be able to see it when im riding it


----------



## jayce (16 Dec 2008)

have alook at a dolan i got 1 . wiggle got the focus all great bikes its down to what you fancy


----------



## iwf (18 Dec 2008)

Having now completed my quest for a new £1k bike I've ordered a Condor Fratello ( in yellow!)

http://www.condorcycles.com/fratello.html

In the end the allure of a steel frame and something slightly different was too much. Such a comfortable ride too.

So goodbye to endless web searches, agonizing over the web vs LBS and Carbon vs aluminum choices and hello to groupset wheel and tyre choices.

Sadly it won't be built until early Feb so plenty of time to worry about the minor things

thanks to everyone who answered my silly questions.

Roll on Feb!


----------



## Tynan (19 Dec 2008)

If my memory serves me, the price if up by £50 since the start of the year and the Xenon option has gone, leaving the penny conscious buyer with only the Sora option


----------



## skwerl (19 Dec 2008)

iwf said:


> Having now completed my quest for a new £1k bike I've ordered a Condor Fratello ( in yellow!)
> 
> http://www.condorcycles.com/fratello.html
> 
> ...



Good man. I'm planning to get one (most liklely in boring grey) when our scheme re-opens in March. Sounds like I should order well in advance. Was planning on an Ultegra SL with hand-built wheels (Open Pro on SL hubs probably)


----------



## Sully (19 Dec 2008)

Hi all, Im picking me new bike up tommorrow, getting really excited now, sad I know, but my first road bike ever and my first bike in over 20Yrs Ive got very little in terms of gear...infact I aint got nothing ! I need to buy all the gear you ? as you know mines a Wilier Triestina Thor are you gonna get yellow kit ta go with ya new bike?


----------

